# natural miscarriage experience (graphic)



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

I thought I would share specifically what happened and what helped since I had a difficult time actually finding info on what the actual m/c would be like. Warning: pretty graphic

On Sun, I was 11 weeks. Blighted Ovum dx a week ago.

On Mon I went from feeling "normal" to "bad enough to call the dr." in about 10 minutes. Within another half-hour the pain was as bad as labor. I got in the tub with as hot of water as I could stand and that helped a LOT with the pain. The pain came in waves, just like contractions. I "pushed" with the contractions and it really helped to expell a lot of tissue and blood. In a lot of ways it was really gross to be sitting in a tub with tissue floaties and clot things, but in a way it was healing because it helped me mentally process the loss. I kept partially emptying and refilling the tub to keep the water temperatures up (and keep it from getting really gross). For me, even though it was gross, I hurt enough that I trully didn't care...and when I "did" care, I just kept reminding myself that it was natural and I needed to just "deal".

I sat in the tub for several hours at the height of the pain until it subsided. My dr. told me it could last anywhere from 6-12 hours from start to finish...mine lasted about 8 hours. (Does not include the post-m/c bleeding)

I honestly thought I had passed the embryonic sac that day since I passed so much tissue, but it became obvious today (Wed night) that I hadn't when I passed that tonight.

Passing that was actually a weird experience. I had to pee REALLY bad and sat down to pee and it just trickled...and trickled, for like 10 minutes. I was freaking out wondering if I had a bladder infection or something, except it didn't hurt. I pushed (since relaxing wasn't helping) and pushed out what was obviously the embryonic sac (followed by the gush of my bladder emptying). It was so surreal.

BTW, I have been through this with both a D&C and now, naturally. I would say the natural way was easier for me (although I would have argued that point in the middle of it). It was easier because recovering from the D&C took a while and because it was harder to process the loss mentally since I wasn't awake during the actual loss. Although, the two aren't really comparable because I was in a completly different mental state with the D&C (after years of IF) compared with now (with a child).

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am so sorry you had to go through this.

But I must say I find it very brave of you to have posted this. I am sure it will be helpful to someone who wont know what to expect.


----------



## Shakti (Nov 20, 2001)

Jennifer - thank you so much for sharing your story. Yes, it is very helpful to me, as I am now 9 weeks and diagnosed with a blighted ovum 2 weeks ago. I am still waiting for the miscarriage. Right now, it is easy for me to forget that I was ever pregnant because I feel so good. It is hard to believe that I am still facing a m/c. I also hope to do it naturally.

I am so sorry for your loss. {{{Jennifer}}}

Patti


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

I too had a natural miscarriage recently. My post can be found here
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...862#post462862

As I posted, I passed the cord and surrounding tissues immediately, and passed bits of tissue and clots off and on throughout the next day. The one time I had discomfort of any note (like a bad menstrual cramp) I passed a different kind of tissue...for lack of a better image, it looked a lot like chicken skin (similar texture, very stout tissue). When I asked my midwife about that she said that was the chorionic tissue or what would have developed into the placenta should the pregnancy have progressed.

Overall, I had a fairly easy time of it. I have heard of many women (including Jen's post above) that had virtual labor pains, but mine was relatively painless except for a few minor cramps that only peaked one time. My hCG levels have gone back down to <5 as of last week...just over two weeks after the miscarriage started. Hope this information helps.


----------



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

{{{ HUGS }}} Jennifer, and thanks for sharing your experience. Sending healing vibes your way.

Karen


----------

